
Why Designers Need to Code, and Coders Don’t Need to Design - avalot
https://medium.com/radical-ux/why-designers-need-to-code-and-coders-dont-need-to-design-3bf89835beca#.c2t6kq4ao
======
ConfuciusSay02
In any web based project, yes you need more developers than designers. So of
course it makes less sense for developers to learn design than for designers
to learn to code.

But design is a massive field. The moment you step outside of the web
paradigm, you cannot apply the same rules of thumb to the equation.

Take video games for instance, in this paradigm it's the opposite, you
generally need more designers than developers.

I'm sick of hearing from people who live in the web world thinking that it's
the only world.

